# cdma internet on android - settings



## iprasad (Feb 29, 2012)

I purchased acer aspire one D257 netbook. i am using Relience netconnect(cdma) for internet on win7 starter OS, but when in android os mode no internet connection is possible on this netbook. please suggest settings for this. the 3G and mobile networks columns of network manager are not responding on .


----------

